# Unloading  Diamond Points



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 3, 2022)

My brother and his wife own 7500 Diamond points in the CA collection Due to health issues they can no longer use it.  Diamond will buy it back if they pay Diamond $500 to take it. I wanted to check on here first if there is any resale value to Diamond points. Thanks in advance for any help I can give them


----------



## pierrepierre (Sep 4, 2022)

By the time you get an estopell (sp) to show clear title from Diamond, find a buyer, legally transfer.....That $500 price take is worth it!  We went thru transitions with 5 different contracts, paid the price, and legally done with ho headaches of problems.  We were platinum and got out 3 years ago......$9,000+  in maintenance fees each year.  There are many issues now with Hilton and Diamond, and I would get out now before things get ugly.....


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2022)

Take the DRI Offer.


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 6, 2022)

Zero resale. Take the offer


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 6, 2022)

OK thank you. I will let my brother know.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 7, 2022)

Just to clarify. If they gifted it to someone,  they couldn't use resale points?


----------



## chapjim (Sep 12, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Just to clarify. If they gifted it to someone,  they couldn't use resale points?



Sure they could use the points but would lose any possibility of Diamond taking back the contract.  Diamond won't take back resale contracts.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 12, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Sure they could use the points but would lose any possibility of Diamond taking back the contract.  Diamond won't take back resale contracts.


Thank you


----------



## Kozman (Sep 13, 2022)

Tell your brother to take the offer and run as fast as he can!


----------



## DRIless (Sep 13, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Sure they could use the points but would lose any possibility of Diamond taking back the contract.  Diamond won't take back resale contracts.


The OP and brother might benefit from a slightly more complete answer which would be
Sure they could use the points, but only within the _CA Collection_, with a loss of any 'benefits' or options of being in THE Club.  A resale owner would lose any possibility of Diamond taking back the contract. Diamond won't take back resale contracts.


----------



## winger (Sep 18, 2022)

pierrepierre said:


> By the time you get an estopell (sp) to show clear title from Diamond, find a buyer, legally transfer.....That $500 price take is worth it!  We went thru transitions with 5 different contracts, paid the price, and legally done with ho headaches of problems.  We were platinum and got out 3 years ago......$9,000+  in maintenance fees each year.  There are many issues now with Hilton and Diamond, and I would get out now before things get ugly.....


Would you mind sharing what issues are you referring to?


----------



## pierrepierre (Sep 22, 2022)

Reading here at TUG, people have been at different sales pitch meetings - and each one is different how the 2 companies will merger and the cost to use the other pts/ or your points to make a booking.  IT ALL sounds so confusing, and at the moment, I still do not think there has been closure to that merge/cost/points etc.  Also have seen the renaming of different properties that were once Diamond - I sure hope Diamond points get you into those!


----------



## pierrepierre (Sep 22, 2022)

$500 is still very affordable to get it off your back!  Take their offer now!  Maintenance dues are coming fast!!!!!!!


----------



## Duh (Sep 22, 2022)

pierrepierre said:


> Reading here at TUG, people have been at different sales pitch meetings - and each one is different how the 2 companies will merger and the cost to use the other pts/ or your points to make a booking.  IT ALL sounds so confusing, and at the moment, I still do not think there has been closure to that merge/cost/points etc.  Also have seen the renaming of different properties that were once Diamond - I sure hope Diamond points get you into those!



The rebranding of a resort doesn't change access to it for Diamond owners. Currently, you still have access to all of the Diamond resorts you had access to before. Once cross utilization kicks in, you may find it harder to access a resort once the 6 month booking window opens for Hilton owners so the best bet is to make all of your reservations at least 6 months out.


----------



## Duh (Sep 22, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Sure they could use the points but would lose any possibility of Diamond taking back the contract.  Diamond won't take back resale contracts.



Also, as dirty points, they could only be used in the CA Collection. They would not have access to other collections.


----------

